# Seiko Automatic Gaining Time ?



## the red chilli (Sep 21, 2006)

I recently purchassed a seiko SKA009K2.

Whilst its a fantastic watch,my only criticism is it appears to gain time,two-three mins over 5 to 7 days.

Is this normal for the automatic movement to gain this sort of time ?

If so, is it a Seiko thing or do all automatic movments gain time in this manner.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not uncommon. However, in my experience, most Seikos will settle down into a more acceptable daily rate if allowed to "run in" over a period of several weeks. What you might find is that it gains less if it is kept fully wound (ie worn as much as possible).


----------



## the red chilli (Sep 21, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Not uncommon. However, in my experience, most Seikos will settle down into a more acceptable daily rate if allowed to "run in" over a period of several weeks. What you might find is that it gains less if it is kept fully wound (ie worn as much as possible).


Thanks,

It is about 3-4 weeks old ,I wear it for around 14-16 hrs a day.I thought that it might be worn too much ,hence gaining time)

Time will tell as they say !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

roughly 20 seconds a day does sound a bit fast. I have a 7s26 powered "5" that runs at +1 no matter what I do with it so they are capable of being very accurate.

As Glenn says though it is well worth just leaving it and see if it settles down after a few months.


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a SKX007, which I find gains around 15 seconds per day during regular use. This is the only thing that puts me off this watch - it does stand up to a lot of punishement though.

Before I really got into watches my wife bought me an Oris BC Pointer Date (7 years old now), and the accuracy described in the manual states an "average daily rate will be between +30/-5 seconds per day. Depending on the movement used." Interesting that manufacturers think that +30 seconds is acceptable - that would drive me crazy!


----------

